# Do back taxes show on your credit report?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Haven't done my taxes yet but prepared to owe back taxes, as I needed to spend much of my earnings on emergency purchases this year.

Does anybody know if the IRS and state report back taxes to the credit bureaus? 

Maybe if a lien they show on your credit report? But if on a payment plan, will that also show on a credit report?


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

I doubt it would be reported on your credit reports. How much do you owe, and from what date(s)?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Haven't done my taxes yet but prepared to owe back taxes, as I needed to spend much of my earnings on emergency purchases this year.
> 
> Does anybody know if the IRS and state report back taxes to the creLdit bureaus?
> 
> Maybe if a lien they show on your credit report? But if on a payment plan, will that also show on a credit report?


You got it... a lien definitely shows up on your credit report. With a payment plan your considered in complience...no damage to credit. With a tax bill of $10,000 or less it is very easy to set up a payment plan, you can do it on line. You can also pay down your balance to get below $10,000 if possible. So if you owe $12,000 you can pay $2,000 then go online and set up a payment plan with very little hassle and no bending over for an examination of your private financials.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

George Washington never told a lie, but then he never had to file a Form 1040. Funny.

Yes a Lien will show up. But a few Collection notices will be mailed first. It could take 6-12 months after Apr 15th b4 a lien shows up.

You could slow them down and file an extension which gives you until Oct 15th.

On a side note, even though a lien shows on my report , Home Depot, Priceline.com and was able to secure a car loan. Hmm I thought that wasn't possible, did a law change that I'm not aware of ?


----------

